#ubuntu-us-wi 2010-12-25
<nickmoeck> Happy Halloween everyone!
<lostson> merry christmas to all
<mikeputnam> mmm... most tasty: http://www.sierranevada.com/beers/celebrationale.html
#ubuntu-us-wi 2010-12-26
<lostson> well did everyone get what they wanted for christmas
<spikeb> yes.
<spikeb> all i could really ask for was a bit of rest and quiet, and that is what i got. :)
<lostson> sweet
<lostson> we ran all day with the kids to all the family's houses
<lostson> im a wee bit beat
<spikeb> sounds like a busy day!
<mikeputnam> 21:49 -!- omni5cience [~omni5cien@pool-173-54-210-73.nwrknj.fios.verizon.net] has joined #alphaonelabs
<mikeputnam> 21:51 <@mikeputnam> omni5cience: know it all
<mikeputnam> 21:51 <@omni5cience> mikeputnam: what now?
<mikeputnam> double-ha
<spikeb> haha
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-12-15
<tsimonq2> herro adueppen
<adueppen> hi tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> adueppen: do you have an actual IRC client. or do you just use Kiwi?
<adueppen> tsimonq2: see hangouts
<tsimonq2> k
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-12-16
<h00k> tsimonq2: what is DragonEyes
<adueppen> h00k: I'm pretty sure it's a bot
<tsimonq2> h00k: DragonEyes is a bot created by phillw, maintained by Unit 193, and it provides (well, I have access to :P) some cool little offtopic functions
<tsimonq2> h00k: if you feel like it should go away, then I have nothing to support it
<tsimonq2> h00k: so go ahead :)
<tsimonq2> but...
<tsimonq2> ;pet
<DragonEyes> gently tickles DragonEyes for being a good dragon
<tsimonq2> h00k: and it doesn't get in the way
<tsimonq2> h00k: it is just a fun little thing I show newbies to show them IRC is fun :D
<tsimonq2> why, is it BAD? :P
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-12-17
<tsimonq2> adueppen1: huh?
 * tsimonq2 is confused
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-wi to:  Welcome to the Official IRC channel for the Ubuntu US Wisconsin LoCo Team!  | Next Monthly Meeting: Friday, January 8, 2016 from 7:00 to 8:00 PM CST, details here: http://v.gd/EEAGWg | Next IRC Meeting: Friday, December 18, 2015 from 7:00 to 7:30 PM CST | Please mind the guidelines: http://is.gd/r3bNJS | This channel is publicly logged here: http://is.gd/qsmiqS
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-wi to:  Welcome to the Official IRC channel for the Ubuntu US Wisconsin LoCo Team!  | Next Monthly Meeting: Friday, January 8, 2016 from 7:00 to 8:00 PM CST, details here: http://v.gd/EEAGWg | Next IRC Meeting: Friday, December 18, 2015 from 7:00 to 7:30 PM CST | RSS: http://loco.ubuntu.com/feeds/teams/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/ | Please mind the guidelines: http://is.gd/r3bNJS | This channel i
<tsimonq2> aww
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-wi to:  Welcome to the Official IRC channel for the Ubuntu US Wisconsin LoCo Team!  | Next Monthly Meeting: Friday, January 8, 2016 from 7:00 to 8:00 PM CST, details here: http://v.gd/EEAGWg | Next IRC Meeting: Friday, December 18, 2015 from 7:00 to 7:30 PM CST | RSS: http://v.gd/nWDSov | Please mind the guidelines: http://is.gd/r3bNJS | This channel is publicly logged here: http://is.gd/
<tsimonq2> there
<tsimonq2> aww stupid thing
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-wi to:  Welcome to the Official IRC channel for the Ubuntu US Wisconsin LoCo Team!  | Next Monthly Meeting: Friday, January 8, 2016 from 7:00 to 8:00 PM CST, details here: http://v.gd/EEAGWg | Next IRC Meeting: Friday, December 18, 2015 from 7:00 to 7:30 PM CST | Please mind the guidelines: http://is.gd/r3bNJS | This channel is publicly logged here: http://is.gd/qsmiqS
<tsimonq2> eh, we can go without it
<tsimonq2> oh, I have an idea
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-wi to: Welcome to the Official IRC channel for the Ubuntu US Wisconsin LoCo Team!  Next Monthly Meeting: Friday, January 8, 2016 from 7:00 to 8:00 PM CST, details here: http://v.gd/EEAGWg  Next IRC Meeting: Friday, December 18, 2015 from 7:00 to 7:30 PM CST  Please mind the guidelines: http://is.gd/r3bNJS  This channel is publicly logged here: http://is.gd/qsmiqS
<tsimonq2> ha
<tsimonq2> h00k: how does that look?
<tsimonq2> h00k: eh, I really don't like it
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-wi to:  Welcome to the Official IRC channel for the Ubuntu US Wisconsin LoCo Team!  | Next Monthly Meeting: Friday, January 8, 2016 from 7:00 to 8:00 PM CST, details here: http://v.gd/EEAGWg | Next IRC Meeting: Friday, December 18, 2015 from 7:00 to 7:30 PM CST | Please mind the guidelines: http://is.gd/r3bNJS | This channel is publicly logged here: http://is.gd/qsmiqS
<tsimonq2> there
<tsimonq2> I like that a lot better
<adueppen1> that seems fine
<tsimonq2> adueppen1: yeah, I think so now
<tsimonq2> adueppen1: are you using your bouncer now, or is that stil processing?
<adueppen1> wait what pidgin decided to change my nick for some reason
<tsimonq2> oh ha ha
<tsimonq2> adueppen1: maybe a auth proble
<tsimonq2> *problem
<tsimonq2> weird
<adueppen1> tsimonq2: I have my password and stuff entered in pidgin, so I don't know what it could be
<tsimonq2> well again, if your nick was already logged in somewhere, pidgin just appends a 1 at the end instead of an underscore
<tsimonq2> so close Pidgin and reopen
<adueppen1> tsimonq2: yeah I'll just quit and reopen
<tsimonq2> yay
<tsimonq2> adueppen: you okay with everything in the emails?
<adueppen> tsimonq2: I'll check that now
<[BNC]adueppen> tsimonq2: is this working?
<tsimonq2> yep
<tsimonq2> now do /nick adueppen
<adueppen> yeah I did
<adueppen> seems to be working now
<tsimonq2> yay!
<tsimonq2> now close your IRC client :P
<tsimonq2> and repopen
<tsimonq2> *reopen
<adueppen> I think this is working maybe
<adueppentest> yes I think it is me
<adueppen> OK managed to get the buffer playback working (tsimonq2)
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-12-18
<tsimonq2> o/ ruzekle
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-12-19
 * mikeputnam waves
<tsimonq2> hello!
<tsimonq2> anyone else around for a quick little meeting?
<tsimonq2> adueppen? you were talking to me in Hangouts...get over here! XD :P
<adueppen> oh yeah that
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: how have you been?
<mikeputnam> good! you?
<tsimonq2> awesoe :D
<tsimonq2> *awesome
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: have any fun projects that you have been working on?
<mikeputnam> unrelated to anything, this is a neat .js library that can do amazing visualizations: http://paperjs.org/examples/
<tsimonq2> oh cool
<mikeputnam> the nyan rainbow one is particularly neat
<adueppen> Just a heads-up, I won't be talking much here since I'm doing QA. I swear I'm not turning into Simon.
<mikeputnam> audio volume incr/decr with the visual
<tsimonq2> adueppen: XD wot m8? :P
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: ha ha cool :D
<adueppen> tsimonq2: I'm doing that task
<tsimonq2> oh ok :)
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: oh WOW that's AWESOME LOL
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: neat :)
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: so have you worked on anything notable this past few weeks?
<adueppen> Actually i will still be talking a bit since i have my tablet here
<tsimonq2> or have you found out something cool that you can do with your Ubuntu machine, mikeputnam?
<tsimonq2> adueppen: same goes for you :)
<mikeputnam> i've been tinkering on a python rss/atom feed parser thing that will hopefully incite people to edit a wiki by way of playful competition
<tsimonq2> ooh, fun :)
<adueppen> I've been working on Google Code-in
<adueppen> And I made my wiki page
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: you have anything to link us, or are you just describing the concept? :)
<tsimonq2> adueppen: yay! link?
<mikeputnam> backstory: i wrote an emailer script (python) that i run on a weekly cron that looks up a google calendar for the current week's events and sends an email to our Makerspace's mailing list
<adueppen> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/adueppen I think that's the right link, i
<tsimonq2> oh that's pretty SWEET, mikeputnam :D
<mikeputnam> just adding the wiki stuff to that
<adueppen> Had ti hand-type that
<adueppen> To*
<tsimonq2> adueppen: cool :D
<tsimonq2> adueppen: you might want to add a little more content, it looks a bit blank
<tsimonq2> and you would be surprised what you can put on there
<adueppen> I know, I'll be working on it this weekend
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: any recommendations from you about adueppen's wiki page?
<mikeputnam> here is an example of the email output (before wiki)
<mikeputnam> - Make the Space! Monday 6:00PM-10:00PM
<mikeputnam> -
<mikeputnam> oops
<mikeputnam> http://i.imgur.com/xncfpkZ.png
<mikeputnam> that ^
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: oh cool, so what have you been adding to it?
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: will it now output to a wiki page?
<tsimonq2> or what?
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: I just don't know how the wiki page aspect fits into this, that's all
<mikeputnam> it will read the Recent Changes RSS feed for our makerspace's wiki
<tsimonq2> oh cool :)
<mikeputnam> then show a "leaderboard" of who edited the most
<tsimonq2> ha that's cool
<mikeputnam> (hopefully inciting people to want to compete to edit more)
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: speaking of leaderboards, look at what I am on top of for Xenial: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports/testers
<mikeputnam> winning!
<tsimonq2> number one tester for Xenial :D
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: and #80 for all time: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports/testers/top100
<tsimonq2> gonna get to (at least) #20 before Juse, when I apply for membership
<tsimonq2> *June
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: but cool concept, keep us updated :)
<adueppen> Welp found an issue with the testing here
<tsimonq2> adueppen: ruh roh, what did you do?
<adueppen> The manual partitioning testcase
<tsimonq2> adueppen: talk to me in Hangouts
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: besides the system requirements on the flavors being wrong, do you have anything to suggest for http://ubuntu-wisconsin.org/?
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: my goal is to get it finished by our next meeting
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: and adueppen is doing/did some artwork for it
<tsimonq2> it looks great so far :)
<mikeputnam> looking good!
<tsimonq2> yay!
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: and if looking it over, you find a typo or something, here is the Github link: https://github.com/wisconsinlinux/wisconsinlinux.github.io
<mikeputnam> one piece of feedback: at first glance, i didn't notice the heading/menu and just saw the "work in progress" thinking there wasn't much to see
<mikeputnam> tsimonq2: that's the link to the one i maintain  ;)
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: so how could that be fixed?
<tsimonq2> whoops wrong link, sorry :)
<mikeputnam> (well... we maintain)
<tsimonq2> https://github.com/ubuntuwisconsin/ubuntuwisconsin.github.io
<tsimonq2> heh I got it ;)
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: I am going to put more information on the home page
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: but any code suggestions?
<mikeputnam> totally subjective, but I'd put the http://ubuntu-wisconsin.org/AboutUbuntu/ first paragraph on the main page
<tsimonq2> that's my plan :)
<mikeputnam> and the "What does it look like?" section
<tsimonq2> yeah, I gotta go through and fix a couple things with those images :)
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: but does that seem like all?
<mikeputnam> yes i think that would be a great start to a page that is aimed at non-ubuntu users.
<tsimonq2> ok :)\
<mikeputnam> check out ubuntu! here's what it is!
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: on our next informal IRC meeting as well as the main monthly one, I am gonna ask for more input
<tsimonq2> but yeah, my goal is to be able to link a newbie to this and for them to walk out being able to install it and/or get support
<tsimonq2> that was the goal of the site, right?
<mikeputnam> yes i think so
<tsimonq2> ok, good
<tsimonq2> and speaking of the next meeting, I prepared a wiki page along with some agenda items
<tsimonq2> adueppen, mikeputnam: So maybe you should check it out and give feedback on the agenda items and the wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/WisconsinTeam/20160108
<tsimonq2> your choice
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: I also plan on working with adueppen to get the Quick Start page good to go
<tsimonq2> so I think that is it
<adueppen> and I'm still here doing QA if you need to say something to me
<tsimonq2> unless someone has another cool thing to link us to, I think we can conclude this little informal meeting
<tsimonq2> adueppen: ok :)
<tsimonq2> adueppen: just read the logs :)
<tsimonq2> ok, that seems to be it. thanks guys, and see you around! :)
<tsimonq2> I will put the above logs on the wiki page for general consumption ^
<adueppen> tsimonq2: bye
<tsimonq2> bai
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-wi to:  Welcome to the Official IRC channel for the Ubuntu US Wisconsin LoCo Team!  | Next Monthly Meeting: Friday, January 8, 2016 from 7:00 to 8:00 PM CST, details here: http://v.gd/EEAGWg | Next IRC Meeting: Friday, January 1, 2016 from 7:00 to 7:30 PM CST | Please mind the guidelines: http://is.gd/r3bNJS | This channel is publicly logged here: http://is.gd/qsmiqS
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: BTW, can you make LUG calendar entries for our weekly informal IRC meetings?
<mikeputnam> sure
<tsimonq2> thanks :)
<mikeputnam> added
<tsimonq2> cool :D
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: and do you think it would be beneficial to add the wiki page for our next meeting on the GC event, or not?
<tsimonq2> http://v.gd/IPpjvB < the GC entry
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: and also, we won't have a meeting on the 25th, so if you could remove that specific GC entry, that would be great
<tsimonq2> thanks :)
<mikeputnam> it already has the wiki page in the description
<tsimonq2> oh ok :)
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: and is it possible in GC to specify to not have the IRC GC entry on the second Friday of each month, or would you have to delete them manually?
<adueppen> So both of these QA tests have been failures. If anything goes wrong during the third one (making sure the live session works) then something is seriously wrong
<mikeputnam> I think I got it.  had to create separate repeating events on 1st, 3rd, 4th, 5th weeks
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: ok, cool
<tsimonq2> thanks :)
<mikeputnam> welcome
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: aaand look at February 26
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: as well as the monthly meeting doesn't repeat
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: and May 27, and March 25 :P
 * tsimonq2 keeps mikeputnam on his feet :D
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: and June 24 :P
<tsimonq2> And August 26
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: that will be it for amount of duplicate GC events I am going to bother you about for now ;)
<mikeputnam> upon further review, that duplication will have to do
<tsimonq2> aww ok
<mikeputnam> it forces the repeat to be "last friday of month" but some months have 5 some have 4
<mikeputnam> so they collide with the "4th friday" months
<mikeputnam> better 2 reminders than none; i think
<tsimonq2> yeah :)
